# [ Internet Explorer ] Users / Fans -> Click here!



## [deXter] (Nov 15, 2004)

So, you are an IE fan eh? I bet that one of the reasons why you didn't already shift to Firefox (or Opera) is that you are too used to IE- The looks, feel, the way it works, etc. OR, you _did_ shift, but you still miss good ol' IE?

Lets have a look at your oh-so-beloved IE:

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/FFie.png

Normal, isnt it? Only- you aren't looking at IE, thats Firefox !!

FirefoxIE to be exact.

Presenting *[deXter]s FirefoxIE* !

* Looks and feels exactly like IE
* Renders pages like IE does (only, much faster)
* In-Line errors like IE (as opposed to annoying messageboxes in Firefox)
* Comes with your favourite Google Bar
* Integrated GMail notifier
* Can download files in most download managers
* (New!) Floating image toolbar like IE
* (New!) Image zoom function
* Simple One click install!
* A great way to increase Firefox converts 


*Download:*

Version: 1.0.0
File size: 5.8 MB

*www.firefoxie.net/logotrans.gif


---------------------------------------------

*Note: About FirefoxIE*

This wasn't my idea- FirefoxIE is an active project that tells users how to make it look and feel more like Internet Explorer. Unfortunately there are way too many steps involved for the newbie- plus its too much of a hassle, and some methods described on the site may not work. Which is why, due to popular demand I made this simple one click installer, that does everything and more for you 

*Note 2: About Java and Macromedia Flash:*

I haven't included the Java and Flash plugins due to their large sizes; so if you want Java/Flash support, I suggest that you (re)install your plugins. If you dont have the Java / Flash installers, you may download them from here and here respectively. Remember to close your browser before the installation begins.

*Note 3: Existing Firefox users...*

Please note that installing using this installer will overwrite your existing installation (including your profile). So if you want to just test out FirefoxIE, then backup your existing profile/installation before proceeding. Also note that FirefoxIE and Firefox cannot coexist- this is because both share the same profile/registry locations.


----------



## suhas_sm (Nov 15, 2004)

Hahahaha ie users u cant hide away from Dexi !
U didnt mention other extensions like foxytunes....allows u to play music from within the brower ...very light also .
As customisable as it can get !
No wonder how frustating it is to use IE n c ppl using it now.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Nov 15, 2004)

wow...

were you a part of this??


----------



## Prashray (Nov 15, 2004)

Cool.
Good news for the users stuck with IE.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 15, 2004)

dexy, where u got this?and i liked the logo....


----------



## swatkat (Nov 15, 2004)

That's a great work.
It's COOL.But still Opera is the SPEED KING.


----------



## vysakh (Nov 15, 2004)

opera 7.6 downloading using dap
8 % completed

sorry i use dial-up connection and so speed is more important to me


----------



## amitsaudy (Nov 15, 2004)

The quotes that dexter included in his post from microsoft are 
unbelievable.
Microsoft reccomending firefox to its users?
MIcrosoft reccomending a substitute for IE..
Seems Microsoft has matured with time..
Not very long ago i remember going to microsofts site using
Netscape and i was forced to download IE for access.
They said something like'The browser u r using is incompatible with
this website' and similar crap.


----------



## vysakh (Nov 15, 2004)

vysakh said:
			
		

> opera 7.6 downloading using dap
> 8 % completed


this one is really  8)


----------



## perk_bud (Nov 15, 2004)

thanx dex u opened my eyes yesteday!!


----------



## [deXter] (Nov 15, 2004)

*my.opera.com/forums/avatar.php?userid=30732&dateline=1085129926*pera* users needn't be left out- Making Opera look like IE is pretty straight-forward:

If you are using Opera right now, then just click here, here, here and here! There you go- your Opera now looks just like IE! And whats more, even your favourite IE Keyboard Shortcuts work again 

----------

@amitsaudy, Microsoft wasnt' actually recommending a substitute to IE. The first statement was said when recently very serious flaws were revealed in IE. Even firefox had that issue but they fixed it in an older version of FF itself (even before it was made an issue) - while MS still didnt release the patch yet. Public uncertainity about IE increased. Then some MS official had been quoted ('unofficially'). In fact it was later revealed that many people working for MS were actually using Ff instead of IE. 
The second statement was quoted officially by MS when Ff 1.0 was released. Actually MS knew that they were at fault so they didnt want to look like fools and say a harsh statement like 'ie is good, etc etc'. Instead they wanted to show the crowd that they are not bothered about Ff. MS's most recent statement was that Ff is no threat to IE at all!! Well now we aren't going to sit around and let MS's prediction come true now wont we? 

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif
_________________
*Firefox*
*Rediscover the web*


----------



## vysakh (Nov 15, 2004)

hey [deXter]
unbelievable man cool
great

now one question
how to revert it ???(i cant do that)


----------



## Deep (Nov 15, 2004)

I have alomost stopped using IE haha...

now my default browser is FireFox and then comes Opera... 

btw great info there...i think after reading thing many poeple will switch to FireFox

Deep


----------



## alib_i (Nov 15, 2004)

that's awesome man ..
u created it !!
way to go dexy  :thumbsup:


----------



## Deep (Nov 15, 2004)

alib_i said:
			
		

> that's awesome man ..
> u created it !!
> way to go dexy  :thumbsup:



he did not create i suppose

Deep


----------



## cooljeba (Nov 15, 2004)

woah dat was cool dexy a clone of FF and IE  lol
nice catchy topic heading too 
..:: peace ::..
Jeba


----------



## alib_i (Nov 15, 2004)

ohh ... then y does he write 
[dexter]'s FireFoxIE


----------



## [deXter] (Nov 15, 2004)

yep. I created it. Why do you think I called it [deXter]s FirefoxIE ?? 

But like I mentioned in my post, FirefoxIE was originally a _project_ to help people change their Ff's looks. I took it one step further by giving people what they wanted- a one step solution instead of messy editing and stuff 

------------------

@Indyan, check this post on how to convert Opera into OperaIE 

------------------

@vysakh and others:
If you want to change Opera back to its original looks, just do what the Opera site says:

How do I switch setups?
1) Goto Tools > Preferences [Alt+P]
2) Select either 'Toolbars and menus' or 'Mouse and keyboard' to change setups.

How do I switch skins?
1) Goto Tools > Preferences [Alt+P]
2) Select 'Skin' to change.

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif
_________________
*Firefox*
*Rediscover the web*


----------



## alib_i (Nov 15, 2004)

wakarunii !!!

im gonna try it


----------



## vysakh (Nov 15, 2004)

[deXter said:
			
		

> ]
> @vysakh and others:
> If you want to change Opera back to its original looks, just do what the Opera site says:
> 
> ...



thanks man
phew
i really got stuck


----------



## Kshipra (Nov 15, 2004)

wow dexter... nice work, downloading your FFIE... thnx


----------



## ice (Nov 18, 2004)

Proud of u man


----------



## adithyagenius (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey! This should be included in the DVD. Send those guys FirefoxIE. Also include the features u left out of this due to size constraints. I really want to try it out.  But I am too lazy to donwload. I play Ragnarok 17 hrs a day.


----------



## [deXter] (Nov 19, 2004)

Not a bad idea! But I will be refining the package before I send it for inclusion in the mag..

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif
_________________
*Firefox*
*Rediscover the web*


----------



## mariner (Nov 19, 2004)

good work dexy !


----------



## techno_funky (Nov 19, 2004)

O hell wow dexy thts good
keep up the good work buddy


----------



## adithyagenius (Nov 20, 2004)

[deXter said:
			
		

> ]Not a bad idea! But I will be refining the package before I send it for inclusion in the mag..
> 
> *img.photobucket.com/albums/v189/dextersgenius/signature1.gif
> _________________
> ...



Include a readme or a faq if u can. I am really waiting for u to finish it and send it to the mag.
 Till then I have to wait


----------



## netcracker (Nov 20, 2004)

Opera is good for me.I get faster downloads,multiple page management is good ,has a good feel,The WAND is realy cool.Firfx is not bad either.


----------



## drgrudge (Nov 20, 2004)

ohh, you r too brilliant dexy...


----------

